

Google's Hotzle on brawny and wimpy cores - helwr
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/17/hotzle_on_brawny_and_wimpy_cores/

======
wccrawford
You have to judge the costs of each alternative when choosing? Really!? Tell
us more!

One of the things he notes is that it's more expensive to program for multiple
cores at the moment than just 1 core. And that's true, but the cost will go
down as more software is developed to that end. And as long as there is some
profit in doing so (money or otherwise) people will work on it.

